# Looking for 4TB drive recommendations (ZFS)



## Dre (Aug 5, 2013)

Anyone using some 4TB drives that they can recommend? Plan is to use ZFS with the drives. I'm currently looking at either Hitachi Deskstar H3IK40003272SW 64MB 4TB or WD Black WD4001FAEX 64MB 4TB / WD Se WD4000F9YZ 64MB 4TB.


----------

